# Delaware River to Barnegat Bay



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I am looking for advice and commentary from anyone who has knowledge of what it takes in terms of time, do''s and don''ts, things to be aware of, and anything else needed to make the trip in a fairly new 31" sailboat. The trip would begin in Riverside and terminate in the Barnegat Bay . Any advice?


----------



## morgan333 (Jan 1, 2003)

Barnegat Bay is a tricky entrance. Depending on tide and winds, there can be large (even breaking) waves in the channel as you enter. There is also shoaling that changes over time, so they move the buoys to keep up with it. You have to pay close attention.


----------



## slipacre (May 16, 2002)

Deleware bay can be very nasty. Pay close attention to tides - and if wind is against tide - you might want to wait it out - got knocked around some coming north this spring. cohansey river is a good spot to anchor if you need to but you have to find a shallow spot otherwise you''ll have a lot of rode out.


----------



## Bluesmoods (Jul 8, 2001)

Hi.

You must be taking your boat from G. Winter on out to the Jersey Shore?

I have done the trip a few times.. It is not bad at all.. Just long. Check the Weather, try to have a "spare" day on both sides of the trip. 

I have been stuck in Cape May for 4 days at $2.40 per foot due to weather. The ocean portion is a blast. You will enjoy it.

The first leg to Cape May could take as long as 15 hours so be prepared. (It could also take 12.5) I plot way points to Ship John Shoal Lighthouse on Deleware Bay then a waypoint at the Cape May Canal. If you have an autopilot.. It does make the trip easier. 

Let me know if I can provide additioanl assistance.

Andy


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Thanks Andy. You are right on target. I would be very interested to hear more about the route, the timing. Where you stayed or anchored. Did you go thru the canal or around the cape? Did you use Barnegat inlet or Beach Haven? What is the total mileage? How long does it generally take? Sorry for so many questions. Anything else you care to share will be appreciated. Tjr3c


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Slipacre and sherbet,
I have read about the bad temper of the delaware bay and of the treacherous barnegat inlet. Any additional advice on how to cope? i have heard that Beach Haven inlet is much easier, but it would add many hours to the trip on the icw. i would appreciate any further information you might want to offer. tjr3c


----------



## morgan333 (Jan 1, 2003)

We took the canal instead of rounding the cape. It''s very easy as long as you have good charts and pay attention to the navigational aids. 

We anchored for free in Cape May harbor.

Delaware Bay was unpleasant, but not really dangerous, since you''re in deep, open water. We found it best to stay out of the channel to avoid the big ships.


----------



## slipacre (May 16, 2002)

Yes lots of ships and with the tide I would give them extra room. Much of bay is relatively shallow though deep enough for you - it only helps the chop build up.
Canal is a help watch out for railroad swing bridge as you can not pass on one side (S?) as there are cables this is mentioned in all guide books. Again timing the tide is key unless you like to motor very slowly. But when it''s with you you will fly.
Anchorage in Cape may was too rough for us when we stayed there during a storm.
In Cape May the big lobster house in the harbor BH? has a lunchonette a separate entrance- same kitchen much better prices.
Todd


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Thanks to all who responded. This kind of trip/cruise will be a real learning experience and test of skills and equipment. It will involve rivers, bays, canal, ocean, inlets, bridges, ship traffic, careful navigation, and constant vigilance. What an adventure!


----------



## GaryHLucas (Mar 24, 2008)

tjr3c said:


> Thanks to all who responded. This kind of trip/cruise will be a real learning experience and test of skills and equipment. It will involve rivers, bays, canal, ocean, inlets, bridges, ship traffic, careful navigation, and constant vigilance. What an adventure!


I did the trip from Rock Hall, on weekends because I couldn't afford to take time off from work. It cost me a fortune because the tide only worked out right every other weekend. I had to leave the boat in a transient slip for two weeks at a time and the slip fees killed me. Not to mention driving 2 cars and hopping them from marina to marina, at $4.00 a gallon for gas! If I had it to do over I'd watch the weather for a good window and do it in one trip.

Gary H. Lucas


----------



## Dick Pluta (Feb 25, 2006)

I'm not familiar with the inside stretch from Beach Haven to Barnegat but I understand that it is shallow. The shoals off Barnegat go out a long way so, if you choose to go in there, leave plenty of sea room on the approach. When I have had to go in there I would try to follow one of the charter boats. They know the way.

Dick Pluta
AEGEA
Nassau, Bahamas


----------



## chef2sail (Nov 27, 2007)

Wow..that sucks. We have taken a trip involving that route for the last 5 years.Last year we went to NYC. This year we are heading to Mystic. The trip to Cape May has never taken us over 2 days despite the tides. We are right across the bay from you in Rock Creek. 1 day to Reeedy Island just through the Canal on the Deleware River. Thats 52 miles and a long motor day. From there its 44 miles to cape May. You will have the tide against you some of the way or even all of the way , but you can still make it in one day.

From there we stay at Utsches Marina. seventh day is free there. Quick 30 mile hop to Atlantic City and then a 30 mile hop to Barnegat. We have made the trip from cape May to Barnegat in one day when we feel like pushing and leave very early in the AM.

I am curious why this took more than 2 weekends?


----------

